# 食いモン



## AsimovIsaac

Hello,
家に*食いチン*ねえし...

Is 食い here used as a adjective? If that's the case, what might チン as a noun stand for?

Thanks for your answer


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

食いチン would be 食い賃, "the money for food."
It would be a coined word from 家賃 "house rent money."

"Our family doesn't have money for food..."


----------



## gengo

AsimovIsaac said:


> 家に*食いチン*ねえし...
> 
> Is 食い here used as a adjective?



You have your answer, but note that even though it ends in い, it is not an adjective, but rather the stem form of the verb 食う(くう), as in 食い物、食いたい, etc.


----------



## Flaminius

Since nobody has mentioned so far...
This expression is may not part of the standard language, but a dialectal word.  I have never heard of the word and looked it up.  I found that Kagoshima dialect has くちん (< 食い賃).  Could your character happen to be from Kagoshima?


----------



## AsimovIsaac

Flaminius said:


> Since nobody has mentioned so far...
> This expression is may not part of the standard language, but a dialectal word.  I have never heard of the word and looked it up.  I found that Kagoshima dialect has くちん (< 食い賃).  Could your character happen to be from Kagoshima?


I read it in a comic called チェンソーマン whose artist is 藤本タツキ, who may be from Kagoshima.


----------



## Flaminius

He isn't.  And the dialect of an author matters far less than that of a character.  If you cannot determine the place where the character is from, 食い賃 may simply be a tool to establish their coarse personality.


----------



## Contrafibularity

AsimovIsaac said:


> 家に*食いチン*ねえし...
> 
> Is 食い here used as a adjective? If that's the case, what might チン as a noun stand for?


I bet it’s simply a typo for 食い*モン* (food).  Are you sure you quoted correctly?


----------



## AsimovIsaac

Yes， I checked over and over again and looked up my all dictionaries as well as grammar books to make sure I didn't miss something.





「チェンソーマン」First Episode


----------



## gengo

Contrafibularity said:


> I bet it’s simply a typo for 食い*モン* (food).  Are you sure you quoted correctly?





AsimovIsaac said:


> Yes, I checked over and over again and looked up my all dictionaries as well as grammar books to make sure I didn't miss something.



Your answer (Yes) to Contra's question seems to indicate that you are sure you quoted it correctly, but the image clearly shows that you quoted it *in*correctly.


----------



## AsimovIsaac

gengo said:


> Your answer (Yes) to Contra's question seems to indicate that you are sure you quoted it correctly, but the image clearly shows that you quoted it *in*correctly.


Shame on me, I should check my eyes in the first place.

My title of this thread is correct, but some double-image seemed to happen somehow when I editted the content so that I didn't realized till now.

Sorry for causing you guys so many troubles and I do appreciate your analyzing to my "mistake".

But still, I've got a new question, what's モン or モン(food) said in #7 supposed to mean?
I can't find that word in dictionaries either.


----------



## Flaminius

AsimovIsaac said:


> My title of this thread is correct


It is correct because I corrected it.  Only existent words are acceptable as thread titles.

食いモン is the katakana version of 食いもん.  It is itself a bastardised form of 食いもの or 食い物, or things to eat.  They all belong to the informal register, but not so slangy as to be avoided like a plague.


----------



## gengo

AsimovIsaac said:


> Shame on me, I should check my eyes in the first place



No shame.  チン and モン look similar, and we all make mistakes.  猿も木から落ちる、でしょう？


----------

